# Sigma USB Dock does not work



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

I just got the Sigma dock for my 35 and 50 Art lenses. With the 50 everything works just fine. But with the 35 it does not work as it should.

I start the software, connect the lens to the dock, the software appears as it should and recognizes the lens with serial no. and firmware version. But one difference from the 50mm is that it does not read the lens settings at the beginning and in the service menu, I can only use Firmware Update. The Customization menu is inactive.

I confirm Firmware Update in the popup window (I have v1.00 and the new is v1.01). It loads the new firmware and tells me that Firmware update is complete You can disconnect the lens. 

The problem is that I still have v1.00 and the Customization part of the Service Menu is still unavailable.

Does anyone have any experience with this? Is there anything I can do or is it Sigma Service next?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2014)

http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/sigma-releases-optimization-pro-v1-2-0-and-usb-dock-firmware-update/


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/sigma-releases-optimization-pro-v1-2-0-and-usb-dock-firmware-update/


Thanks, but I had all the latest versions, so that did not explain it. But sometimes computers work in mysterious ways. I had been through all the standard close the software, retry, reboot the computer etc., with no effect. But after coming home from a trip to the wine store(!), I decided to try once more ... and Voila! Firmware updated, Customization available and everything seems to be OK. 

Now I am looking forward to check if this firmware update has any effect on the unstable AF I have had on the 35.


----------



## kaihp (May 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Thanks, but I had all the latest versions, so that did not explain it. But sometimes computers work in mysterious ways. I had been through all the standard close the software, retry, reboot the computer etc., with no effect. But after coming home from a trip to the wine store(!)



I'm quite confident that Vinmonopolet would like to quote you for saying that a trip there solved all your problems ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (May 3, 2014)

updated my 35 to 1.02

looks like its still 1.02

so far the dock looks awesome checked my 35 but i dont think it needs any adjustment at all its still perfect
i was thinking maybe a -1 at MFD but now quite sure there

did you connect the dock to the lens then plug in the usb?


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> updated my 35 to 1.02
> 
> looks like its still 1.02
> 
> ...


I tried every order I could, with no success up until i brought the wine home  
When it finally worked I had the dock connected to the computer, started the software and then connected the lens.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 5, 2014)

"Is there anything I can do or is it Sigma Service next?"

Why was that not the first step? Might be better than posting on a Canon site. ;D


----------



## docsmith (May 31, 2014)

I suspect I just need to return the sigma dock, but I just received it and the 50A. I already owned the 35A. But neither lens will twist onto the dock far enough so that the pins on the dock connect to the pins on the lens. The net result is that the software never "sees" the lens. 

Anyone else have this problem? Am I missing something obvious?


----------

